# Kangertech CL tank?



## Neal (16/6/16)

Hello lads and lasses,

Came across this tank at local vendor today (am in uk at moment) anybody on forum have some experience of this set up? Big fan of Kangertech and am looking to stock up on some gear, what are your thoughts? Big thank you in advance.


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

The CL tank has not reached our shores yet. Something like the Joyetech Cubis design if I remember correctly. Maybe they have done a better job of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

I like


----------



## Neal (16/6/16)

Andre said:


> The CL tank has not reached our shores yet. Something like the Joyetech Cubis design if I remember correctly. Maybe they have done a better job of it.



Hey @Andre, does this mean that this may be the only chance in my life to purchase a tank that @Rob Fisher does not already have at least four of?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Andre, does this mean that this may be the only chance in my life to purchase a tank that @Rob Fisher does not already have at least four of?



Yes buy it @Neal! Then you can tell us about it! I doubt I will ever be getting that one either... unless you tell us it's Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Neal (16/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes buy it @Neal! Then you can tell us about it! I doubt I will ever be getting that one either... unless you tell us it's Chicken Dinner!



Hey Dr. Rob,
Just returned from vendor, the tank looks cool and is reasonably priced at £20, but the deal breaker for me is no rebuildable base, was hoping it would be compatible with my sub tank minis. When I am back in Swaziland there are no vendors and having to courier commercial coils is an expensive option. The good news is my vendor in Carlisle is less than 100mt from my favourite pub which has a minimum of 7 real ales on tap at any time. Shall have to pop into vendor again tomorrow and consider my options over some real beer. Damn, it is a hard life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Neal said:


> Hey Dr. Rob,
> Just returned from vendor, the tank looks cool and is reasonably priced at £20, but the deal breaker for me is no rebuildable base, was hoping it would be compatible with my sub tank minis. When I am back in Swaziland there are no vendors and having to courier commercial coils is an expensive option. The good news is my vendor in Carlisle is less than 100mt from my favourite pub which has a minimum of 7 real ales on tap at any time. Shall have to pop into vendor again tomorrow and consider my options over some real beer. Damn, it is a hard life.



Hehehe very hard life... the easiest thing is to just get a Pico with Melo III Mini and some 0.9Ω cCell coils and you are sorted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (16/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe very hard life... the easiest thing is to just get a Pico with Melo III Mini and some 0.9Ω cCell coils and you are sorted!


Are the 0.6 Ccell available locally and are they better? The 0.9 airlock problem is irritating


----------

